# Cabrillo "pass" confusion



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

i got lit up and screamed at by a park ranger at cabrillo yesterday evening...i thought he was going to taze me he was EXTREMELY furious about me doing hill repeats after 4:30 pm.

when i purchased my $15 annual pass a month ago, i asked the ranger who was on duty at the time if i could do cabrillo hill repeats even after it was closed to cars each day. answer = "yes". 

i was also told that i could enter in the early a.m. before they opened to do repeats on cabrillo. 

i am trying to follow the rules here. so frustrating.

the ranger who pulled me and my buddy over threatened to write to tickets: 1. $100 for trespassing and 2. $100 "moving violation".

he even proceeded to say: "I will scrape your dead body up off the road and THEN ticket you!!" is that necessary? 

this is not the first time that i have received conflicting information from different rangers out there..


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Rangers in CA seem to be getting more and more out of hand with power tripping. They also seem to be very inconsistent in their knowledge of policies and legalities. If I were you, I'd confirm the info again and take a video camera along for the rides from now on. This kind of abusive behavior needs to stop.


----------

